# My new scale gives inconsistent and inaccurate weights



## corazon (Apr 26, 2006)

I brought a brand new scale but haven't used it until I tried today.  I have a lb of chocolate (which is 16oz, right?) and the dumb thing is reading 5oz.  That can't be right!  To test it again, I have polenta that reads 18oz on the tube.  The scale is reading 6oz.  Is there something I'm doing wrong?  It's a digital scale.  On the back there is a high and low switch and a reset button.  I've tried these different things, getting different readings each time but not a reading that is right!  The scale didn't come with an instruction booklet or anything like that.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't have an answer for you, but I wish my upstairs scale read like that! 

How was your night at your neighbors?


----------



## vyapti (Apr 26, 2006)

Test it with water.  Often times, a container of food is reporting fluid oz, and not weight.  1 liter of water weighs about 1 kg.  Doing some math, 1 quart of water should weigh 33.4 oz.  1 cup of water should weigh 8.3 oz.  Remember to tare the scale (account for the weight of the container).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 26, 2006)

There should be button that says tare which brings scale to zero but usually thats when you are weighing in a containet you set container on scale and hit tare then add ingredients.But I dont think thats your problem.Can you post a picture?


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm with jpmcgrew. It sounds like it needs to be zero'd put. Try holding the on button down for 5 seconds or so and see if that does anything.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 27, 2006)

A cup of water weighs exactly 8 ounces.  

"A pint's a pound the world around" and all ......

But the water would have to be in a container and the container would have to be weighed and if you don't know if the scale is accurate you will end up like a dog chasing it's tail.

I think it needs to be zeroed out.  Or replace the battery, if it is a battery model.

WHAT KIND IS IT?  Make and Model.  You can find manuals on the internet.


----------



## corazon (Apr 27, 2006)

I did zero it, right off the bat.  I know how to use a scale and this is giving me such mixed readings.  I'm gonna take it back today.  Thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah I would bet it is defective if you zeroed it and it is giving you wrong readings like that.


----------



## corazon (Apr 27, 2006)

It's not only that the readings are wrong but they are inconsistent.  My lb of chocolate weighed anywhere from 5 to 7 oz.


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2006)

That is because you ate a piece in between weighings


----------



## corazon (Apr 27, 2006)

lol gb!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 27, 2006)

See corazon, you can't hide anything around here!! LOL


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 27, 2006)

Ummm. a pound of chocolate should weigh 16 oz.--fluid oz. don't come into play.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't weird things like this happen right before aliens land?


----------



## corazon (Apr 27, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Ummm. a pound of chocolate should weigh 16 oz.--fluid oz. don't come into play.


I agree.  I didn't try the water suggestion since fluid ounces are different than weight ounces.  I weighed the lb of choc to make sure it was accurate but it gave me so many different readings.  Oh well, it's now back at the store I bought it at.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 4, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I didn't try the water suggestion since fluid ounces are different than weight ounces.


 
Just so you will know next time corazon ... jennyema was right about the volume and weight of water being equal because it's density (Specific Gravity) is 1  thus 1 oz liquid = 1 oz volume - hence the famous saying, "A pint's a pound the world around".

Okay, protecting myself in advance from the physicis and chemistry majors in here:  

The SpG of 1 is for pure water at 60-F. The actual weight of water will change with temperature and the amount of dissolved minerals in the water. However, unless your digital scales are accurate to 4 decimal places - 8 liquid oz of water measured in a standard kitchen measuring cup at room temp will weigh 8 oz.


----------



## obelix (Sep 22, 2006)

they usually pack a scale with some sort of stopper under the tray and the load detector... I'm assuming that was removed.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 22, 2006)

obelix said:
			
		

> they usually pack a scale with some sort of stopper under the tray and the load detector... I'm assuming that was removed.


 
Wouldn't that be a great solution. Good job. Hope it is correct.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 23, 2006)

Is there something on the scale that puts it back to zero.  I have had mine for many years and it works perfectly.

Have a wonderful Saturday.

Jill and Jolie


----------

